# Clone PH Level .....



## driggs417 (May 31, 2014)

Ive seen so many things on , Ive seen 5.5 on the PH level for clones , Ive seen 6.0 .What is the best Ph value for fresh clones starting out and why .Iam not a newbee to much its Ive just seen so many different number what is the best for all time sake thanks for you effort...


----------



## DroidBoy (May 31, 2014)

If i use rockwool cubes i ph them at 5.5 if i use an aerocloner the water is ph to 5.8 i think anything between 5.5-6.0 is ok bud and i cant explain why its just what i have read and learned along my journey


----------



## MOON SHINER (May 31, 2014)

I do Drain to Waste in coco in 3 gallon root pouches, I feed at 5.8 - 6.2, with 5.8 being my target. In my set up anything below 5.8 does not work for me. I aim for 5.8 unless I'm dealing with a low ph / high ec runoff issue then it gets bumped up to 6.0 - 6.2. For the most part 5.8-6.2 is what works for me.

I use a homemade aeroponic system for cloning and use straight tap water with Dyna Gro KLN and Protekt. I never never check the ph of clones until they have 5 inch roots and get transplanted into coco, which takes about 12 days. I do not adjust the ph in the aero cloner but it hangs around 6.2 - 6.5, I top off with straight tap water, sometimes not even letting it sit out over night.


----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 1, 2014)

you know ph down is tragedy for young babies trying to root. I used to ph my rockwool cube water down to 5.5 like ive allways read. and like the instructions on the pack of cubes.And i wasnt getting %100 success. so now i take 1 gallon of my RO water wich comes out about 200 ppm and ph about 6.8 never do i add ph down just 3 drops of super thrive and i dunk each cube until submerged then back to dome with heat matt. i also put a layer of hydroton at the bottom of the dome tray and spray hydroton with plain water for humidity.I now get 100% success. i open one vent 3 days after cut then open the other dome vent on day 7. my last cuts popped root on day 6 and were ready for coco solo cups by day 13. so from my experiance i say no ph down for cuttings.


----------



## xwant2LeaRNx (Jun 1, 2014)

Heres my cuts now with the method mentioned above. Pinnapple chunk. cut 12 rooted 12. 100%


----------



## two2brains (Jun 1, 2014)

The ph of the water just controls the uptake of nutrients. If you're cloning in plain water you're wasting time and supplies ph'ing. If your using something like clonex solution then ph to 5.5 and let it rise. Once it hits 6.5ish set it back to 5.5 and so on. If you run a lot of bubbles in your cloner do the opposite cause it will probably drop instead.


----------



## Hydroburn (Jun 1, 2014)

I use plain water from the sink at whatever ph it feels like being at.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 1, 2014)

Whatever ph i'd use for growing the plants, i'd use for rooting out clones.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 1, 2014)

EC 1.0, pH 5.8-6.0 for aerocloner, rockwool, whatever.


----------



## superstoner1 (Jun 1, 2014)

PH only affects nutrient uptake via the roots, it does nothing forplain


----------



## Richard Simmons (Jun 3, 2014)

Plain water from the sink ph is above 6.5 but who cares I have 100% success


----------



## [email protected]@ (Jun 4, 2014)

tap water no ph. like stated above PH only affects nutrient uptake


----------



## Saleighsidhe (Aug 3, 2022)

Definitely 6.0. Slightly acidic helps inhibit (not prevent) microbial growth, also not acidic/basic enough to burn new roots (as does occur at pH above 7.5 and starting at below 5.5 for some plants). It also is not acid/base enough to seriously degrade any chlorine product you might add. Personal anecdotal evidence suggests 8.0pH and above actually entirely stunts rooting. I had two bottom stem cuttings rooting for two weeks to nothing, three days of pH balanced between 6.0 and 7.0, nubs showing. New cuttings (just in case it took two weeks and three days to root) root pre-nubs in two days. Now for an accurate scientific study I would have to make sure my light didn't change as mine did. I realized about a week in that my light was way too strong and way more red spectrum than blue. As this can have significant impact on speed of shooting, proliferation of roots, success rate, and health of clones, it is mentionable.


----------

